# South Cache Elk



## exterpro (Aug 18, 2013)

I am wondering if anyone has been up in the South Cache area lately and seen any elk. If they could PM me on some areas that would be great. I am headed up to scout and was curious. Thanks.


----------



## exterpro (Aug 18, 2013)

I am just new to the forum and looking for some advice. Hunted deer and elk in manta la sal and deer in northern but this is first time for elk in northern Utah. Been putting in for 13 years to finally draw. Any help is great.


----------



## bigdaddyx4 (Jan 11, 2008)

Which tag do you have?


----------



## exterpro (Aug 18, 2013)

I have the limited entry south cache bull elk tag starting on sept 14.


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

I'm doing some scouting for a friend, I can let you know as well what I can find. good luck on the hunt. I know you are trying to find the biggest, baddest elk on the mountain. But what caliper elk would you shoot when it really comes down to it?


----------



## exterpro (Aug 18, 2013)

Reply. I am hoping to find a 360 class
Bull but if I can get close to a 320 that would be great. Does your friend have the same tag?


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

360 can be done, you've have to work pretty hard. I know eight hunters who had that tag last year, 7 out of the eight harvested a bull with the largest being around a 320. they told me it is all they seen and these guys know the area well. I will PM you with a few spots to check out. Also yes my friend does have that tag, he is really wanting a trophy. He has tagged on some larger elk already in life. He told me the size he is wanting and it is going to be hard to get there. But as in hunting you never know what is going to come your way. I have seen some monsters up there. best of luck to you.


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

PM Sent


----------



## bigdaddyx4 (Jan 11, 2008)

I had the S Cache Muzzy elk tag last year and spent a ton of time scouting. Ended up shooting a 330 bull. There are some huge bulls in that unit, but you have to work hard to find them. I am sure you have heard of the 400" bull that was killed on the muzzy hunt last year on the s cache. (If you haven't, I am sure I can send you a pic of it). That's proof that they are there :grin: Let me know where you are planning on focusing and I will see what I can do for you. Feel free to PM


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

hey bigaddy, would you post that pic up of the 400 bull?


----------



## exterpro (Aug 18, 2013)

Checking to see if anyone has been up in the cache area lately that has seen any good bulls while archery hunting or just scouting? Also wondering if anyone is hearing much bugling up in that area also. I have been out and about every weekend but they seem to be pretty quiet. Let me know if you do not feel comfortable shoot me a PM. Thanks.


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

outdoorser said:


> hey bigaddy, would you post that pic up of the 400 bull?


Here it is, I found it on the internet. But a good friend of mine is his neighbor. He personally went and seen this bull. that or either he's feeding me a bunch of "bull"


----------



## bigdaddyx4 (Jan 11, 2008)

Yeah that's the bull. I just haven't gotten around to posting the pic up. Looks like someone beat me to it :grin:


----------



## kzkammo (Jul 15, 2013)

I heard bulls going off on the south cache yesterday while hunting the the otherside of the highway.


----------



## exterpro (Aug 18, 2013)

I what area did you hear them?


----------



## Macdaddy (Sep 6, 2013)

Im Archery Hunting South Cache, not much noise yet. I've seen a few good bulls, called in a few small bulls. Im in Elk every day. If you need help let me know, I'll take you up the second week if you don't find what you want. Im hunting four spots, getting better every day.


----------



## Kat3eWhit (Sep 6, 2013)

I have the limited entry south cache bull elk tag starting on sept 14.


----------

